
Julian Assange was a committer to Postgres - tswicegood
http://archives.postgresql.org/pgsql-hackers/2010-08/msg01841.php
======
tzury
Listed at <http://www.postgresql.org/community/contributors/> under "Past
Contributors"

There is a whole section about his hacking achievements at
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julian_Assange#Computer_program...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julian_Assange#Computer_programming_and_university_studies)

    
    
        In 1993, Assange was involved in starting one of the 
        first public internet service providers in Australia, 
        Suburbia Public Access Network.[8][24] Starting in 1994,
        Assange lived in Melbourne as a programmer and a 
        developer of free software.[22] In 1995, Assange wrote 
        Strobe, the first free and open source port scanner.[25]
        [26] He contributed several patches to the PostgreSQL 
        project in 1996.[27] He helped to write the book 
        Underground: Tales of Hacking, Madness and Obsession on 
        the Electronic Frontier (1997), which credits him as a 
        researcher and reports his history with International 
        Subversives.[28] Starting around 1997, he co-invented the 
        Rubberhose deniable encryption system, a cryptographic 
        concept made into a software package for Linux designed 
        to provide plausible deniability against rubber-hose 
        cryptanalysis;[29] he originally intended the system to 
        be used "as a tool for human rights workers who needed to 
        protect sensitive data in the field."[30] Other free 
        software that he has authored or co-authored includes the 
        Usenet caching software NNTPCache[31] and Surfraw, a 
        command-line interface for web-based search engines. In 
        1999, Assange registered the domain leaks.org; "But", he 
        says, "then I didn't do anything with it."[32]
    
    

also used to admin the AES Mailing List (1998)

<http://cryptome.quintessenz.org/mirror/jya/aes-mail.htm>

------
zitterbewegung
Maybe there should be a running list of where Assange has contributed to
because all of these posts are superfluous and don't really have much
substance.

------
jimwise
NetBSD too, FWIW:

[http://ftp.netbsd.org/pub/NetBSD/misc/repositories/git/autho...](http://ftp.netbsd.org/pub/NetBSD/misc/repositories/git/authormap)

